# EU Registration document to function in Greece



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

On the tiny island where I live, we have some good friends who have two kids, 17 and 19 years old. They were born here on the island and have lived here their entire lives. Their father is from this island (Greek) and their mother is a German woman, married to their father and living here since the early 1980s, but they didn't get married until a few months after the younger child was born. 

When the 19 y/o son went to a larger island for his driving license test, he was told that he cannot get a Greek driver's license because he is not a Greek citizen. (These two kids use a German passport for identification.) He was further told that he needs to get a residence permit (άδεια διαμονής).

I suppose from reading Xenos' posts here that these two kids, who are German citizens, should have gotten a "vevaiosi eggrafis" within a few months of moving to Greece, which was the event of their birth in both cases, but that did not exist at that time and in all these years they have never done anything beyond having German passports issued.

They went to the police department here on the island and asked and were met with total bafflement because of course they are members of one of the island's oldest families and the police aren't well informed about bureaucracy anyway. 

I told them that they should go to the Aliens Bureau that applies to them, which is probably in Syros but I have no idea, I'm sure the police can tell them that, and that they should get this "vevaiosi eggrafis" based on having read Xenos' posts. However, they are concerned about fines, and the boy about perhaps being assumed to be a deserter for not (yet) having gone to the army. 

Are there serious consequences for something like this? When did the vevaiosi eggrafis come into effect? It seems to me that they should have had whatever documents used to be required, and yet they never had anything other than German passports and Greek birth certificates listing a Greek father and a German mother. The authorities on the island (police chief and mayor) both told them that there was no need for any other paperwork but that is the level of service we get on the really small islands. They are now considering their next step. Any ideas would be appreciated, since the authorities have turned out to be less than useless.


----------

